# Odd looking small/short brown worms in my cricket tubs?



## Avasty

I bought some crickets about 4-5 weeks ago, I found some tiny worms (they used to be brown, now they are white) I only noticed them once I moved them to a bigger tub. I thought they were cricket feces, until I saw them moving. I'm not sure if they are harmful to my pet gecko or not, or even the crickets that are still alive.

I managed to save 5 of them, to have a better look at them. I noticed they appear to have about 8-10 tiny legs on each side (estimate). After keeping them in a seperate tub, all 3 shedded their skin, and are now white (2 died). They are about 1½mm long now, and are extremely thin (unlike maggots). I tried feeding them fruit, but they wouldn't eat it. I put a dead cricket with them, and they seem to be eating it (or sitting on it, I'm not sure). I really don't know what these things are, and asked everywhere, and nobody knows. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :help: 

(Not sure if this is the right section to be posting this, but i'm desperate. I _have_ tried Yahoo answers too...No replies, and I have only had my Crested Gecko for 1 year now. So seeing the crickets and a few of the other bugs that end up with them is no big issue, but the worms...? Even 2 very experienced reptile owners I have showed the worms to, have no idea what they are) :shock: 

If you need pictures, I can try to get a few shots of them, and i'll post them as soon as possible. (If I can find my camera charger) Again sorry if this isn't the right section. :-|


----------



## Drayvan

Theyre basically bugs that are put in to eat any dead crickets, faeces and the like. Not sure on their exact name but that's what they're in there for : victory: it took me ages to find out what they were when i first started buying crickets...and to this day i still wonder why there is never any in any boxes of locusts i buy :blush:


----------



## Avasty

Thanks a lot for replying! :2thumb: 

But I was also wondering if I could have any images of these 'worms' to compare to mine too, and if I can get any background history on these things.

I also wanted to know if the changing color, is to do with their life cycle, and them changing to their next form, or whether they're just dying...? Do they even change into beetles? Or do they stay like that forever? I'm currently keeping a few of them still, to see if there's any change at all... I'm only 15, just and I have so much to learn about a lot of things, guess now is the best time to learn haha. :blush:


----------



## Drayvan

After a quick rummage i found this, id take a picture myself but i dont use crickets much these days and the locusts dont have them in :lol2: but these are the guys im assuming you're talking about? Dermestid Beetles | Cahid

I honestly have no idea whether the change in colour is death or metamorphosis, i cant say iv paid much attention to them before but iv had quite a few turn to beetles so i would put my money on it being the next stage of development :2thumb: may be wrong though lol

Aaah 15, i remember it well lol best way to learn is to ask questions, so good on ya! : victory:

Edited to add, this might be a better link than the first one http://www.bonesandbugs.com/dermestid-beetles-faqs.html


----------



## Avasty

Ah, thankyou. I thought they were something like them, the beetles, since I have seen both types in the cricket tubs, _BUT_ they look more like this so far, 
the second bunch of worms, the much thinner ones. (Not the ones on the far right, but in the middle next to the pencil) Most accurate picture I have seen so far. :? Unless they're 2 different type of things, and have nothing to do with the white worms in this tub I have. O.O

http://ellencarrlee.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/bug-debris.jpg?w=300&h=225

And yeah, I guess I need to learn a lot more :lolsign:


----------



## Drayvan

Avasty said:


> Ah, thankyou. I thought they were something like them, the beetles, since I have seen both types in the cricket tubs, _BUT_ they look more like this so far,
> the second bunch of worms, the much thinner ones. (Not the ones on the far right, but in the middle next to the pencil) Most accurate picture I have seen so far. :? Unless they're 2 different type of things, and have nothing to do with the white worms in this tub I have. O.O
> 
> http://ellencarrlee.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/bug-debris.jpg?w=300&h=225
> 
> And yeah, I guess I need to learn a lot more :lolsign:


Hmm i dont think iv ever seen any like that :blush: they look almost like pupae to me but could just be because im blind haha


----------



## Avasty

Guess i'll keep them until they change...(If they do) And haha, they do look like that. :shock:


----------



## Kuja

sounds like dermestid larvae, they are not really added to the food(from what i read ages ago) but have become a problem in some peoples stocks which is why the end up with the crickets, if you are going to keep the make sure they cannot escape, they will eat anything that does not move lol. The beetles will eat carpets and that, so unless you are interested in the metamorphosis stage kill them lol


----------



## Avasty

Ah, thankyou. :2thumb: They've turned brown again now, so yeaaaah... I'm thinking I ought to throw them out. : victory:


----------

